# Thank you for coming.



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

Thanks for coming.

Have all you drivers noticed customers thanking you for coming to pick them up.

Another unacceptable problem Uber have created as a consequence of poor standards, particularly due to constant cancellations.


----------



## perseuskasa (Oct 12, 2021)

Noentry said:


> Thanks for coming.
> 
> Have all you drivers noticed customers thanking you for coming to pick them up.
> 
> Another unacceptable problem Uber have created as a consequence of poor standards, particularly due to constant cancellations.


This is been the case since July 2021 due to high cancellation from the drivers. It feels good seeing clients appreciating our services.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I said yes thanks for choosing Uber instead of Lyft.


----------

